# Transporting Raw + Car Ride



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

So, my better half, so to speak, is telling me that this is a pretty foolish question but I'm going to ask it anyways.

There is a chance I will have to make a trip this weekend. I would prefer to bring along Jerzey's raw meals (they're already bagged up) since I know she isn't the biggest fan of kibble.







We'd only be up there for 2 or 3 nights so I don't really want to go necessarily buy food after I get up there. So, my question is... would it be possible to just grab the 2 nights worth of raw dinners, still frozen, and just drive the 5-6 hours with them in the car or should I invest in a cooler? 

I guess I'm just trying to be frugal and not spend money on things (cooler) that I don't necessarily HAVE to... esp. considering I may have to buy a crate for this stupid trip because the parents aren't okay with Jerzey just being free in a bedroom.







Ugh. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Well, if you are just driving 5 hrs and then putting them in a freezer, I would think you would be fine. But you would want them in some sort of container so they don't thaw and leak. I've kept stuff on the counter to thaw for awhile and they are fine and I would think the same for a car that will be kept at a decent temp for the drive.

Or, could you borrow a small cooler from a friend?


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: mspiker03Or, could you borrow a small cooler from a friend?


Unfortunately, no.







I don't know what it is about college kids, but none of us have coolers!! Lol.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Personally, I would pack it in a cooler with some ice.

You could get one of those styrafoam coolers that are very very inexpensive.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: mspiker03Or, could you borrow a small cooler from a friend?
> ...


That sucks. I have like 3 you could borrow if you were closer....

There are some that are at Wal Mart that are like $10. Or, would about packing the raw in another type of container/bag with a zip lock of ice on top?


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Freecycle!! Ask for one, I am sure someone has one that they would give to you. If not and you didn't want to buy a cooler then I would still get a larger bag with ice and pack the food in that for the ride. Pharmacies often just throw out real nice styrofoam boxes that meds come in that could be another option.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions so far everyone! Like I said, I figured I'd need some kind of cooler/ice but just wanted to run it past those with more experience.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

When I travel with the dogs I just buy whole chicken(s) at the destination to feed, no need to pack anything!

ETA: sorry, as I read properly I see that you don't want to do that. You could use a plastic dishpan, shoebox lined in plastic wrap, whatever kind of leakproof box you have laying around to pack your frozen dog food in. It may thaw in 5 hours but won't go bad.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ahlamaranaWhen I travel with the dogs I just buy whole chicken(s) at the destination to feed, no need to pack anything!


I was thinking about that, but we'd only be up there for 2 nights and Jerzey only eats raw for dinner... a whole chicken would last _at least_ 3 or 4.

Although, I'm sure Jerzey would love to have raw for breakfast and dinner, lol!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Walmart has the hot/cold bags for under $3. They say they will keep food cold for 3 hours. Toss in some ice and the already frozen food and you should be fine for your trip.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Great, thanks!







You all have been great... I guess sometimes I forget the obvious (like those hot/cold bags or those Styrofoam coolers.







)


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If the dog is still eating kibble part of the time I would just forget the raw for this weekend and go all kibble.

Otherwise, just toss the bagged meals in another bag with ice. By the time you get there they MIGHT be slightly defrosted but that's fine. Just toss them in the freezer (or even the fridge).


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I am driving tomorrow for a trip that will start in Ga, go up through Nc and end near Memphis Tn. I bought a cooler that plugs into the power plug since I am to paranoid with their food on such a long drive. I am going to stop sometime tomorrow evening and sleep in a hotel before starting again Saturday morning. For such a short trip I would just use a regular cooler.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey....what cooler did you buy Dannielle?


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Not sure brand name. But it is 40q and costs $94 at Walmart. Only place I could go looking. They had that one and one that held 19 cans. To small for me. The 40 quart one has one 10 lb bag of frozen chicken and then another 10 lbs of individual meals. There is still a bit more room left.


----------

